# Bulk Salt Prices 2018



## Commercial

Hi Folks,
Did anyone else get their quotes yet? My prices have went up 50%. Thanks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sounds about right.


----------



## Defcon 5

Price increase is only half the problem....Availability is gonna be a bigger concern...


----------



## Commercial

Another "stockpile in September so you don't run out in January" year. 
Thanks for the comments, looks like the brokers will have a good year.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Commercial said:


> Another "stockpile in September so you don't run out in January" year.
> Thanks for the comments, looks like the brokers will have a good year.


Maybe give liquid a trial type year


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Commercial said:


> Another "stockpile in September so you don't run out in January" year.
> Thanks for the comments, looks like the brokers will have a good year.


More like "stockpile as soon as you can get it, and don't stop until they cut you off" kind of year.


----------



## Commercial

Brine never really caught on around here, but agree that people may need to lean that way. We tried the brine/beet juice a few years back for walks with decent results.
Maybe a replay of 08 or 13? Bring It.
I remember a couple years ago buying the seasons worth of salt in Sept/Oct(top dollar too) only to get burned when it never snowed and prices fell by Jan.


----------



## Luther

Commercial said:


> Hi Folks,
> Did anyone else get their quotes yet? My prices have went up 50%. Thanks.


Consider yourself very lucky if that's all it is.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> Consider yourself very lucky if that's all it is.


Just please tell me that there's no "Brown" salt in your future.....


----------



## Luther

Brown is the new white


----------



## Ajlawn1

Just ordered 1000 tons of urea...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just ordered 1000 tons of urea...


That much Urea might get a Visit from Homeland Security


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just ordered 1000 tons of urea...


Thats a lot of lawns.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> That much Urea might get a Visit from Homeland Security


They have a key...



LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats a lot of lawns.


Oh no, I'm not getting gouged, pavement and crete...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh no, I'm not getting gouged, pavement and crete...


That'll be a lot of grass in the spring...


----------



## Ajlawn1

So on a serious note I would be curious to see how everyone else is going to pass these salt savings on to the customers... 

Raise pricing per ton and they are locked in at that price all year from the beginning? Leave pricing the same? Put in some sort of max "if it reaches over this per ton our price goes to this..." 

Obviously everyone will have their initial quotes and most will likely pass the initial 50-75% increase off from the start...

But, what if it does get to $200-$300/ton do most roll the dice and eat it? Do you have enough profit built in already to eat it...? Do you bid those possible extreme tonage prices now...? No skin comments also welcomed...


----------



## fireside

Is salt a problem just in Michigan? My salt yards at the port are all full to the max. They also should be getting another ship very soon.

No real rumbling of increases here.


----------



## Ajlawn1

fireside said:


> Is salt a problem just in Michigan? My salt yards at the port are all full to the max. They also should be getting another ship very soon.
> 
> No real rumbling of increases here.


East coast is fine it seems to be just a Midwest issue....


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> So on a serious note I would be curious to see how everyone else is going to pass these salt savings on to the customers...
> 
> Raise pricing per ton and they are locked in at that price all year from the beginning? Leave pricing the same? Put in some sort of max "if it reaches over this per ton our price goes to this..."
> 
> Obviously everyone will have their initial quotes and most will likely pass the initial 50-75% increase off from the start...
> 
> But, what if it does get to $200-$300/ton do most roll the dice and eat it? Do you have enough profit built in already to eat it...? Do you bid those possible extreme tonage prices now...? No skin comments also welcomed...


You can't eat increases to that extent....You have to be open with the customer...Make them aware of what's going on...Educate them...If they want the level of service they are accustomed to if that's even possible...It's gonna cost them.....

It's funny...Detroit is sitting on a pretty large salt mine...But a good chunk of that salt is shipped into Canada and Northern Ohio...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> You can't eat increases to that extent....You have to be open with the customer...Make them aware of what's going on...Educate them...If they want the level of service they are accustomed to if that's even possible...It's gonna cost them...


I don't disagree and I have actually done that with the larger property managers I deal with. I don't know what others charge per ton but TBH it seems like maybe we have been possibly cutting a fat hog for awhile now...? Maybe some I am guessing could eat a good percentage of that and still be ok... Obviously its all a role of the dice but....



Defcon 5 said:


> It's funny...Detroit is sitting on a pretty large salt mine...But a good chunk of that salt is shipped into Canada and Northern Ohio...


You're on the wrong side of the lakes....


----------



## Luther

The perfect storm began last December and is all over us still right now. We might be sitting on one of the largest salt deposits in the world, but getting it up into market is a pain


----------



## DeVries

In our local port (hamilton) by this time of the year there is at least one of 3 huge piles sitting unloaded at the dock. Now there is absolutly nothing there, I know with a few ship loades it can be piled fairly quickly but from what i've heard the mine in Godrich is still shutdown.

Going to be interesting to see how long it will take for them to finally get back to work there.

https://london.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1435500


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So if it's not about the money, what is their problem?


----------



## procuts0103

Doubled here... really kicking myself in the ass for not taking the last 90 ton I had at $50 a ton last season. What BS. I hope we have a light Winter and Morton can forget it.


----------



## BUFF

Since you guys use plenty of salt and rely on its income charge accordingly. The suppliers are taking are taking advantage of previous seasons usage/ supply- demand.
They’re probably going to blam it on the trade tariffs which is BS.
You’re customer will either accept the increase for “wet” pavement within an hour of being plowed or make other provisions to warn people icey conditions are present during the winter and people/customers assume the risk for slip and falls.


----------



## Triple L

DeVries said:


> In our local port (hamilton) by this time of the year there is at least one of 3 huge piles sitting unloaded at the dock. Now there is absolutly nothing there, I know with a few ship loades it can be piled fairly quickly but from what i've heard the mine in Godrich is still shutdown.
> 
> Going to be interesting to see how long it will take for them to finally get back to work there.
> 
> https://london.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1435500


Maybe I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure they went back to work last week or the week before


----------



## Defcon 5

Triple L said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure they went back to work last week or the week before


Did they throw them a couple of extra Loonies ??....Or did they hold out for some Toonies ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> So on a serious note I would be curious to see how everyone else is going to pass these salt savings on to the customers...
> 
> Raise pricing per ton and they are locked in at that price all year from the beginning? Leave pricing the same? Put in some sort of max "if it reaches over this per ton our price goes to this..."
> 
> Obviously everyone will have their initial quotes and most will likely pass the initial 50-75% increase off from the start...
> 
> But, what if it does get to $200-$300/ton do most roll the dice and eat it? Do you have enough profit built in already to eat it...? Do you bid those possible extreme tonage prices now...? No skin comments also welcomed...


In the past I haven't increased prices for salt. Partially because I didn't have it in my contract and I always figured\hoped that the customers would remember me taking a hit for them for a short period of time so when prices dropped, they wouldn't expect me to lower my prices. It worked.

But, I have a clause that allows me to increase the price based on market conditions. I didn't last year, because I only had a few loads of the really overpriced crap.

Obviously just because salt prices double (for example) my prices won't double.

Not sure anyone has enough profit built in to make money at $200 a ton. I don't.

I'll probably bid new work higher, but I don't have any pricing yet. And who wants to bid new work if you don't even know if you can get the supply to service the customers you already have?


----------



## Defcon 5

That’s a lot of skin


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That's a lot of skin


I'll beat Aj to it...nevermind.


----------



## Luther

DeVries said:


> In our local port (hamilton) by this time of the year there is at least one of 3 huge piles sitting unloaded at the dock. Now there is absolutly nothing there, I know with a few ship loades it can be piled fairly quickly but from what i've heard the mine in Godrich is still shutdown.
> 
> Going to be interesting to see how long it will take for them to finally get back to work there.
> 
> https://london.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1435500


 Is that video from today? I thought they ratified the new collective bargaining agreement a couple of Sundays ago.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll beat Aj to it...nevermind.





Luther said:


> Is that video from today? I thought they ratified the new collective bargaining agreement a couple of Sundays ago.


Not only are you monitoring my posting activity...Your monitoring the Canadian Salt workers??....And you say Oomkes has a lot of time on his hands


----------



## Sak1069

I have heard some mines flooded causing the price spike. Can some one confirm that? What mines?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sak1069 said:


> I have heard some mines flooded causing the price spike. Can some one confirm that? What mines?


Cargill has a mine with a leak. I've heard methane or water. The water I've heard twice, methane once.

There were also severe overcommitments last year...ones that were made knowing they were overcommitted.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Sak1069 said:


> I have heard some mines flooded causing the price spike. Can some one confirm that? What mines?


Cargill Cleveland and its water.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cargill has a mine with a leak. I've heard methane or water. The water I've heard twice, methane once.
> 
> There were also severe overcommitments last year...ones that were made knowing they were overcommitted.


Isn't that the Yard Monkey mantra??....Overcomitt and knowingly overcomitt ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Isn't that the Yard Monkey mantra??....Overcomitt and knowingly overcomitt ??


Not this yard monkey.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not this yard monkey.


Your a rarity ....Exception to the rule so to speak


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> There were also severe overcommitments last year...ones that were made knowing they were overcommitted.


Sounds like the motto of many NSP's...


----------



## Luther

John_DeereGreen said:


> Sounds like the motto of many NSP's...


A winter like this one is setting up to be should be a real challenge for those people. The "regionals" will also feel the heat trying to feed their machines.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Luther said:


> A winter like this one is setting up to be should be a real challenge for those people. The "regionals" will also feel the heat trying to feed their machines.


What I'm trying to figure out, is what are those NSP's that locked into multi year contracts bid the last 2 seasons when salt was cheaper and easy to get, going to do when they discover the contractors want to renegotiate pricing because they only signed single year agreements.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Luther said:


> A winter like this one is setting up to be should be a real challenge for those people. The "regionals" will also feel the heat trying to feed their machines.


Jim I didn't mean to hang up on you yesterday, I was at the station when we spoke and we were toned out, I appreciate you getting back with me Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5

if a single year contract was only signed...Then the site is open for bid and negotiations...I’m sure they will come to the previous contractor with their price....Then it’s up to the contractor to negotiate his price...It’s up to said contractor to accept or walk....NSPs are not stupid,..I’m sure it’s buried in the contract they hold with the account that salt pricing is subject to change due to situations as we are seeing now...Would you do an account for the same price this year as you did last year?....

Pricing is a huge concern this year....But I think a bigger concern is availability to service the accounts properly


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Would you do an account for the same price this year as you did last year?....


Nope. Between pricing and availability I'm not sure how one would see the risk as being worth it.



Defcon 5 said:


> Pricing is a huge concern this year....But I think a bigger concern is availability to service the accounts properly


Yes...I'm just hoping we can get enough to start the season with, and have enough on hand for the events that liquids won't work. It's finally forcing me to go the liquids route that I should have done a couple years ago.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Last week salt was on craigslist for $125. a ton. Now its going for $112., $105. and $92. The 92 was in Toledo the other 2 are around Detroit.


----------



## Ajlawn1

LapeerLandscape said:


> Last week salt was on craigslist for $125. a ton. Now its going for $112., $105. and $92. The 92 was in Toledo the other 2 are around Detroit.


So does that mean we can go down to Devcon 6...?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Ajlawn1 said:


> So does that mean we can go down to Devcon 6...?


I really dont know what it means, I was hoping someone could tell me. I looked into my crystal ball to see what its going to be next but its on the fritz.


----------



## BossPlow2010

LapeerLandscape said:


> I really dont know what it means, I was hoping someone could tell me. I looked into my crystal ball to see what its going to be next but its on the fritz.


Did you check backpage. word at mines is; if you buy salt off of backpage it includes one hour of "Casual plow talk"


----------



## Italiano67

Why decrease margin when the supply cost is out of your control? Pass it on. Working for less doesn't sit well with me. Salt margin looks good until everything is factored in including salter wear, replacement and the liability. Accepting less is a race to the bottom.


----------



## Longae29

pass the increase along where possible, hope you have a good history with your supplier (s)


----------



## m_ice

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you check backpage. word at mines is; if you buy salt off of backpage it includes one hour of "Casual plow talk"


LMAO...I don't think you will be buying anything off backpage


----------



## Defcon 5

Longae29 said:


> pass the increase along where possible, hope you have a good history with your supplier (s)


Relationship with your supplier only goes so far....They can't give you some thing they don't have....


----------



## Longae29

Defcon 5 said:


> Relationship with your supplier only goes so far....They can't give you some thing they don't have....


I realize it means little to nothing....i meant history in the sense of "ive been buying 5000 tons a year, for a few years, theyre going to sell.me what they can (albeit a reduced amount) before they sell to johndoenewcustomer"


----------



## EWSplow

Jones island, port of Milwaukee .
There's usually salt there by now


----------



## cjames808

I’m pretty sure I had seen a tugger pulling 3-4 barges into the MKE Port yesterday. 

Cargill has larger than normal pile at its bagging station. 

Morton seems to have 1/2 of normal but it only takes 2-3 weeks to put up another mega mountain as long as the ships come.


----------



## Defcon 5

cjames808 said:


> I'm pretty sure I had seen a tugger pulling 3-4 barges into the MKE Port yesterday.
> 
> Cargill has larger than normal pile at its bagging station.
> 
> Morton seems to have 1/2 of normal but it only takes 2-3 weeks to put up another mega mountain as long as the ships come.


Seems to be the Midwest that's getting screwed...The docks in Detroit are all pretty much empty....If you don't have salt lined up at an inflated price it could be a long winter


----------



## Defcon 5

It has come to my attention that a "buddy" of mine is trying to corner the market on salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 182818
> It has come to my attention that a "buddy" of mine is trying to corner the market on salt


File foto...


----------



## Defcon 5




----------



## Defcon 5

Don’t make me go to the archives and post the one I really want to


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't make me go to the archives and post the one I really want to


What a mess.... Brine too has some rather large tanks back there... I'd be having my guys out there with the shop vac for every last nugget...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> What a mess.... Brine too has some rather large tanks back there... I'd be having my guys out there with the shop vac for every last nugget...


Sure...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 182820
> View attachment 182819


More file fotos...


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 182818
> It has come to my attention that a "buddy" of mine is trying to corner the market on salt


Is that salt "Oomkes Green"?????


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> What a mess.... Brine too has some rather large tanks back there... I'd be having my guys out there with the shop vac for every last nugget...


I mentioned to my "buddy" that the concrete slab should have been swept before hand to protect that precious salt...I also made him aware that Ventrac has a Broom attachment


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I mentioned to my "buddy" that the concrete slab should have been swept before hand to protect that precious salt...I also made him aware that Ventrac has a Broom attachment


He doesn't recall that...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> He doesn't recall that...


He must have been Bizzie


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> He doesn't recall that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> He must have been Bizzie


I believe he was very bizzie...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> I mentioned to my "buddy" that the concrete slab should have been swept before hand to protect that precious salt...I also made him aware that Ventrac has a Broom attachment


We have far bigger issues then a dirty slab I think....


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> I believe he was very bizzie...


Filling cubes?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Filling cubes?


Absolutely...I was told I was slow...someone mentioned something about having the entire 150 tonnes in sea containers in under 17 minutes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ajlawn1 said:


> We have far bigger issues then a dirty slab I think....
> 
> View attachment 182822


Someone's warden must be Charlevoix again...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone's warden must be Charlevoix again...


I'll tell you like I told Freddy....

later when she goes to get dinner...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> We have far bigger issues then a dirty slab I think....
> 
> View attachment 182822


Before I could closely inspect the salt in said picture....I asked my "buddy" where he got the brown salt...He is response was quick and to the point....It's treated with Beet juice you Moron is what I got


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Before I could closely inspect the salt in said picture....I asked my "buddy" where he got the brown salt...He is response was quick and to the point....It's treated with Beet juice you Moron is what I got


Was not...if he happened to recall that...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was not...if he happened to recall that...


I recall it vividly...Hurt my feelings


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I recall it vividly...Hurt my feelings


That's funny....and to keep it on topic, that's the cheapest salt I'll be seeing all winter.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's funny....and to keep it on topic, that's the cheapest salt I'll be seeing all winter.


So...You do admit your my "buddy"


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> So...You do admit your my "buddy"


I don't recall that...


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> So...You do admit your my "buddy"


What a dang minute... Oomkes is who you have been referring to all along???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> What a dang minute... Oomkes is who you have been referring to all along???


NO!!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> What a dang minute... Oomkes is who you have been referring to all along???


No....The "buddy" I was referring to has way more Skin in the game


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> What a dang minute... Oomkes is who you have been referring to all along???


Yeah, I dont get it either. I'm just glad it wasnt me.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Before I could closely inspect the salt in said picture....I asked my "buddy" where he got the brown salt...He is response was quick and to the point....It's treated with Beet juice you Moron is what I got


I think that's brown sugar he's mixing with the salt... Common practice to add a little "fluff weight" to the billable applied tonnage... Probably picked it up from DJ's....


----------



## FredG




----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> View attachment 183040


----------



## cjames808

So we got pricing from 3 places. 120-150 ton delivered. $55 last year, then $110 by Jan. 

They all said the same thing, Milwaukee port isn’t going to be filled. Dunno. I’ll wait a few more weeks. 

One larger paving contractor is already not gonna offer plowing because they don’t wanna run around for salt. They do some larger schools and churches in our area.


----------



## EWSplow

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 183041


It read 62 John st


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I got the official Deere John letter from Compass today.


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 183041


 You stalking me????


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 183041


 That is one old picture, I have not drove a Volvo in a long time. And old yeller has not been on the road for years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> You stalking me????


Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you...


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you...


 I wish they would. :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1

FredG said:


> That is one old picture, I have not drove a Volvo in a long time. And old yeller has not been on the road for years.


I was going to axe if ole yeller was still in service or parked in the back forty now...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I got the official Deere John letter from Compass today.


So....Can I declare a Crisis now??


----------



## FredG

Ajlawn1 said:


> I was going to axe if ole yeller was still in service or parked in the back forty now...


 Ya it's down the lay down yard. Got the same axles tranny etc as my other GM. Accept for the duramax allison. The body is real good can use some parts there.

Bought that for $700.00, a friend of mine is the mechanic at the minici. and wanted a new truck so he told the board the tranny was weak and it was in the description when it went to auction. Tranny was strong then and still is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> So....Can I declare a Crisis now??


Not until my concrete is placed...


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> So....Can I declare a Crisis now??


Midlife?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Midlife?


That happens years ago...I'm old


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> That happens years ago...I'm old


Agreed


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's get back to the discussion of bulk salt prices please

thanks!


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not until my concrete is placed...


 Who is installing the conkcrete? Defcon?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Who is installing the conkcrete? Defcon?


I hired a professional...lol.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hired a professional...lol.


A professional????....If you say so


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> A professional????....If you say so


Yes...I do. No fibre crap, real steel wire..no foo foo concrete crap for me, just good old fashioned concrete and steel wire.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...I do. No fibre crap, real steel wire..no foo foo concrete crap for me, just good old fashioned concrete and steel wire.


The wire will really be productive laying at the bottom of the slab...


----------



## Defcon 5

Like they say...There’s an idiot born every minute


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 183067
> 
> 
> The wire will really be productive laying at the bottom of the slab...


As your wife told me, not only is your ability to measure horrible, so is your depth perception...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> As your wife told me, not only is your ability to measure horrible, so is your depth perception...


Did not


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 183067
> 
> 
> The wire will really be productive laying at the bottom of the slab...


 Rut Row this conversation could get interesting.


----------



## Mike_PS

alright, you two done? no need to continue with the insults towards one another (joking or not)

thanks


----------



## FredG

I hate to sound like a dummy but what are the stakes for sticking out of the ground?


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> I hate to sound like a dummy but what are the stakes for sticking out of the ground?


Screed


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I hate to sound like a dummy but what are the stakes for sticking out of the ground?


Despite a certain poster's comment, those are holding the wire off the ground so the wire does actually do something.

I don't recall what weight wire he uses, but it's fairly heavy and he is pouring it 8" thick. He's done quite a bit for me over the past couple years and has been doing it all his working life. That certain poster knows it and was just giving me grief.


----------



## Ajlawn1

Mark Oomkes said:


> Despite a certain poster's comment, those are holding the wire off the ground so the wire does actually do something.
> 
> I don't recall what weight wire he uses, but it's fairly heavy and he is pouring it 8" thick. He's done quite a bit for me over the past couple years and has been doing it all his working life. That certain poster knows it and was just giving me grief.


Material delivery monkeys always know more...

I thought they just pulled it up as they poured...?


----------



## Defcon 5

Michael....All I’m trying to do is help a “buddy” ....I can not help it if he doesn’t heed my advice...It’s frustrating and sometimes I will resort to name calling to get my point across...


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Despite a certain poster's comment, those are holding the wire off the ground so the wire does actually do something.
> 
> I don't recall what weight wire he uses, but it's fairly heavy and he is pouring it 8" thick. He's done quite a bit for me over the past couple years and has been doing it all his working life. That certain poster knows it and was just giving me grief.


They also make chairs for that .


----------



## FredG

EWSplow said:


> Screed


 What happen to the laser?


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Material delivery monkeys always know more...
> 
> I thought they just pulled it up as they poured...?


You just need to pipe down and go shine the Escalades rims...Leave this discussion to the big boys...By the way...I don't deliver mud..I'm better than that


----------



## FredG

Defcon 5 said:


> You just need to pipe down and go shine the Escalades rims...Leave this discussion to the big boys...By the way...I don't deliver mud..I'm better than that


 Be careful! he's a stalker. :laugh:


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Despite a certain poster's comment, those are holding the wire off the ground so the wire does actually do something.
> 
> I don't recall what weight wire he uses, but it's fairly heavy and he is pouring it 8" thick. He's done quite a bit for me over the past couple years and has been doing it all his working life. That certain poster knows it and was just giving me grief.


 I sure hope he pulls them out as he pours, Furthermore by the time them rakers get though with them 16's they will mash it all down. LMAO


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> By the way...I don't deliver mud..I'm better than that


Ooops sorry... You must wash the driver's uni's....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I sure hope he pulls them out as he pours, Furthermore by the time them rakers get though with them 16's they will mash it all down. LMAO


Him and another guy do it. He hasn't found employees that will work as hard as he does every day, he's in his low 60's. Other guy is the same way, they help each other out on bigger jobs.


----------



## EWSplow

FredG said:


> What happen to the laser?


Not everyone has all that high tech fancy equipment.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

FredG said:


> What happen to the laser?


Laser? They are not pouring a Costco or Wally Mart. They will probably just use a tree branch to screed it with.


----------



## Mike_PS

we going to get back to the bulk salt prices discussion or shall we wrap this one up as well?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Salt prices are up....salt supply is down.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark is pouring a concrete floor for a larger salt bin because the salt pricing is nearly double and he wants to buy and store more at the higher price...


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Mark is pouring a concrete floor for a larger salt bin because the salt pricing is nearly double and he wants to buy and store more at the higher price...


Do you think storing more at a higher price will hurt Margins??


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salt prices are up....salt supply is down.


Get the concrete poured before they have to add calcium chloride to it and that will create a whole new discussion.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark just sent these pictures...Salt Shed addition has begun


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Do you think storing more at a higher price will hurt Margins??


Doesn't matter, I have hourly and per service accounts to make up for any losses.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't matter, I have hourly and per service accounts to make up for any losses.


I knew you were smarter than the average yard monkey


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Due to the salt shortage and price increases, I am adding on to my salt bin. Getting* poured* today.

I figure I should be able to get another 300 tonnes on site once they're finished *laying* the concrete.

Next year we'll tear it down, move the blocks oot, our a new floor in the original section and put up a new building.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Do you think storing more at a higher price will hurt Margins??


Only if he sells the salt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I hate to sound like a dummy but what are the stakes for sticking out of the ground?





Mark Oomkes said:


> Despite a certain poster's comment, those are holding the wire off the ground so the wire does actually do something.





EWSplow said:


> Screed


I was wrong, they are for the screed board. Or bored.

Shows what I know.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Doesn't matter, I have hourly and per service accounts to make up for any losses.


You can also increase your margins with snow insurance so I've heard.


----------



## Mike_PS

closing this one out as some of the minions seem to think I'm talking to myself. so, go ahead, continue with the nonsense and your account/posting privileges will be suspended


----------

